# FreeSync richtig nutzen, FPS limit etc.



## ZeichnischerTechner (5. März 2016)

Darf man mit FreeSync kein VSR nutzen? Da es bei mir dann zu Bildfehlern kommt..

Wie limitiere ich die FPS, damit FreeSync richtig greift? Auf 143?

Ist FreeSync zu jeder Zeit aktiviert, wenn das Kontrollkästchen angeklickt ist? Also auch auf dem Desktop und bei Anwendungen im Fenstermodus?


----------



## SimsToni (6. März 2016)

Ich hab gehört, das Freesync nur bis 60 HZ mit spielt, ab dann kommen Flickerprobleme oder?


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (6. März 2016)

Das war vielleicht mal früher. Mittlerweile hat man schon meistens eine Reichweite von 35-144 Hz.


----------



## SimsToni (6. März 2016)

ZeichnischerTechner schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht mal früher. Mittlerweile hat man schon meistens eine Reichweite von 35-144 Hz.



Wo steht das ? ich habe mal gelesen das AMD Freesync nur bis 60HZ unterstützt wird, aber was ist, wenn man ein 144HZ Freesync Monitor hat?


----------



## L4D2K (6. März 2016)

Wo hast du den gelesen das Freesync nur bis 60Hz funktioniert?
Bei mir funktioniert Freesync ohne Probleme von 40 - 144Hz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZeichnischerTechner schrieb:


> Wie limitiere ich die FPS, damit FreeSync richtig greift? Auf 143?



Ich hab bei mir die fps in den Radeon Settings mit dem Frame Rate Target Control global auf 144fps limitiert.


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (6. März 2016)

L4D2K schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir die fps in den Radeon Settings mit dem Frame Rate Target Control global auf 144fps limitiert.



Dann springen die FPS zumindest bei mir manchmal auf 145 FPS und man ist außerhalb der Reichweite.


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Warum nicht Vsync oder fps auf 140?



SimsToni schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, das Freesync nur bis 60 HZ mit spielt, ab dann kommen Flickerprobleme oder?


Wo kommt solcher Unsinn immer her?


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (6. März 2016)

Deshalb hab ich ja FreeSync gekauft, um Vsync in allen Fällen zu vermeiden.

Kann es sein, dass das Auge ab 120 FPS sowieso keinen Unterschied mehr erkennt? Jedenfalls sehe ich so gut wie keinen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Dann stell doch auf 120fps.
Habe bei 144fps mit Gsync keinen Nachteil durch Vsync.


----------



## Shox90 (7. März 2016)

Freesync geht bis 144hz 

Kannst ja auch auf 140hz einstellen. Denn hast du den Sprung raus und keinen Unterschied im Bild


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (7. März 2016)

Werde ich bei gelegenheit testen. 
VSR funktioniert generell nicht mit freesync?

Edit: Mit dem FRTC von AMD bekomme ich seltsame Dynamische Bildaufhellungen 
Am besten klappt´s mit dem RivaTuner Statistics Server und da mit 120 FPS Limit.

Was mMn. mal wieder zeigt, dass FreeSync noch unausgereift ist und Gsync automatisch die FPS korrekt limitiert und immer greift.


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (10. März 2016)

Also wie verhält sich das denn mit Vsync + FreeSync? Stellt man z.B. ein: Limit 145, Vsync an, FreeSync an und dann wenn das Spiel mit 144 FPS+ läuft greift Vsync, darunter FreeSync?


----------



## Cearaph (10. März 2016)

Naja theoretisch müsste es doch egal sein, ob VSync parallel zu Freesync aktiviert ist oder?

VSync = Bild wird solange an Monitor gesendet, bis neues Bild berechnet ist -> Manche Bilder werden 2x hintereinander gezeigt -> Stuttering
+ Freesync = Es wird nur dann ein Bild gesendet, wenn es fertig berechnet ist. Unterschied ist, dass der Monitor auf das Bild wartet, also sind die "Pausen" zwischen 2 neuen Bildern immer minimal lang, während bei Vsync durch das zusätzliche Frame die Verzögerung dann bei 60Hz eben 1/60 Sekunde lang ist.

Bin Laie, aber so ungefähr ist doch das Prinzip oder?

Achso und mit dem Crimson-Treiber ist die untere Freesync-Grenze prinzipiell unwichtig, da unterhalb dieser die "Low Framerate Compensation" anspringt, die die Monitor-Framerate verdoppelt. Diese doppelte Framerate ist dann wieder im Freesync-Bereich. Außer du hast natürlich einen Monitor, dessen untere Grenze bei Verdopplung (bzw. Faktor 2,5 laut AMD) die Obergrenze sprengt - z.B. bei einem Freesync-Monitor mit 60Hz und einer FS-Range von 40-60Hz.


----------



## ZeichnischerTechner (11. März 2016)

Muss zugeben das Vsync sehr gut funktioniert und keinen input lag verursacht.
Ein FPS Limit ist auch nicht nötig, da Vsync automatisch auf 143-144 limitiert.

Das Vsync dabei nicht wie üblich arbeitet, zeigt schon, dass die FPS nicht auf 72 runterfallen, sondern dynamisch angepasst werden.


----------

